# Pre dawn Sunday report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Again today at 0 dark -30 we headed out to strong winds. The tide was two feet lower than normal due the winds. We headed down river to get out of the wind and hopefully find a moving tide. We did find a steady outgoing that held up till 11am remarkably. We had doubles triples and sometimes four cats on at the same time. I worked hard at keeping the lines in the water and untangled. Nothing big but a good 40 plus four pound to 25 pound cats. We got blues, whites, flathead's, bullheads and channels. And one big carp and a striped whisker-less cat too. 

































Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------

